# Audio / Video >  Esl

## Serviss

Labvakar, steidzos dalīties xmasu brīnumā - mani paši pirmie ESL paneļi ir iedarbināti. Dati šādi - C=530pF, izmēri 200X600mm, 1,6+1,6  mm izolatori, 6 mikronu plēve "Hostaphan" (lavsāns), klājums - "Elvamide" (spirtā šķīdināms neilona paveids), polarizācija aptuveni 1500V, signāls (max) 2500V amplitūdā. Diapazons domāts 250Hz un uz augšu. Pirmie iespaidi - ļotilabi. Ļotilabi vēlreiz - sasper jods visus RRR un gandrīz visus citus (iznemot magnetodinamiskos) pīkstuļus ko ir gadījies dzirdet. Par t.s. vidiem - grūti pateikt, jāmēra AFR, ko pie iespējas arī darīšu. Cik nu istabas apstākļos var samērīt. Izklausās, ka dažas bedres ir. Varbūt arī dēļ paaugstinošajiem transformatoriem - tītiem ar nepacietībā sasvīdušām roķelēm uz kautkādiem aptuveni 6cm2 dzelžiem, primārās puse impedance pie 1000Hz tad nu ir pievilkta 16R, koeficients - 1:100, dabiski, ka ar simetriskiem tinumiem 2 sekcijās. Tīts čupā. C nav mērīts.

----------


## Isegrim

Kur bildes ar ziemsvētku brīnumu?

----------


## kaspich

pag, pag. piikstulji ar taadu izstarojosho virsmu?
kaa ar interferenci? fokusa izmeeriem? detalizaaciju?
mikrodinamiku? skatuves dziljumu?

p.s. kas ir magnetodinamiskie?????

----------


## Serviss

kaspich -priecīgus Tev arī. Magnetodinamiskie ir  domāti tie dīvainīsi ar uz difuzora izveidoto skanu spoli (nespoli). Beidziet bojāt man priecāšanos. Detalizācija, bļin. Kas Tev teica, ka tie ir pīkstuļi ? Vienkārši pīkstuļa funkcijas veic fenomenāli. Pakaļā Tev " skatuves dziļumu". Ar cienu.

----------


## kaspich

iisai informaacijai - lentveida/orto/izodonamiskie izstarotaaji.
par pareejo.. nu, ja pakaljaa, tad pakaljaa. man prieks par Tevi.

p.s. par to arii jautaajums - kaa izstarotaajs, kura izmeeri ir ar kaartu lielaaki, var atskanjo frekvences, kuru vilnja garums ar kaartu mazaaks? 
ja Tev skjiet, ka fenomenaali:
a) neko labaaku par S90 neesi dzirdeejis;
b) dzirde nav ar iipashaam kapacitaateem;
c) nav sajeegas, kas/kaa buutu jaadzird.

es atvainojos par kritiku, bet pokemoni dabuu un dabuus aknaas. par muldeeshanu - dubultaa.

----------


## Serviss

Nofočēju.

----------


## ddff

Vai tie izmeeri tieshaam tik lieli? Ja taa, tad atljaushos apbriinot toleranci vaardu salikumam "ljoti labi". 

ddff

----------


## kaspich

peec manas sajeegas, shis vareetu proveet darboties midbasa/apaksheejo vidu [simti Hz] jomaa.
protams, jautajums par max SPL ir aktuaals [deelj mazaa gaajiena].
otra lieta - shobriid tur sanaak akustiskais iisais.
a) vajag atbilstosha izmeera akustisko ekraanu
b) radiit akustisko pretestiibu rear pusei

----------


## Serviss

ddff  - nē, fotošopā piezīmēju. Palieku pie "ļotilabi"- (augšām).
Kaspich - divas lietas. rear pusi domāju slāpēt uz 0 vispār (piesaitējot pufaiku aizmugurē) - uzreiz, lai nesāktos sračāš - ne gluži uz 0..
otra - (lieta) - nekādu nahren ekrānu frekvencēm zem domātajām 200-250Hz. Griežam nost pievadītajam signālam.

----------


## kaspich

pag, Tu esi pameeriijis, no cik vispaar tas izstarotaajs velk? un zini/saproti, kaapeec buutu ekraans vajadziigs?

http://www.stereophile.com/floorloud...rs/988infinity

reku, piemeeram, var izmeerus vs atskanjojamaas frekvences ieveerteet.

----------


## LPSR

Labi, piedod kaspich, ja spēj. Man parasti nav tik daudz laika, lai klabinātu klaviatūru un tēlotu priekšnieku. Varbūt mazliet pārvērtē sevi. Nenoliec jaunos censoņus. Lai jau cilvēciņi noslīgst šajā purvā, cenšoties atrast vajadzīgo kondensātoru, vai pretestību. Peace!

----------


## tornislv

Lasot šo   saraksti, atcerējos citātu no manām iecienītajām filmām ar  Clint Eastwood par   policijas inspektoru Harry Callahan aka Dirty Harry:



> "When I see a grown   man chasing a woman down an alleyway with a  butcher knife and a hard-on, I   figure he's not out collecting for the  Red Cross."
> Harry Callahan


 Offtopiks protams, bet nenoturējos. Iešu nu tālāk jaukt laukā Cambridge Audio IsoDAC. Barokļa nav, palaist gribās, shēmas nav, obvesku zīmēšu, tur kādu 4 dažādi barošanas spriegumi, ja ne 5, atsevišķi D un A daļām...

----------


## Isegrim

Ei, veči, kāda _mārrutka_ pēc pastāv Personīgo Apvainojumu Topiks, ja visi pārējie neglābjami kļūst par tādiem? Sākās ar "uztaisīju ESL", nonāca līdz "tev krāniņš īsāks!"  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Labi, piedod kaspich, ja spēj. Man parasti nav tik daudz laika, lai klabinātu klaviatūru un tēlotu priekšnieku. Varbūt mazliet pārvērtē sevi. Nenoliec jaunos censoņus. Lai jau cilvēciņi noslīgst šajā purvā, cenšoties atrast vajadzīgo kondensātoru, vai pretestību. Peace!


 neejeega ienaaca, uzdirsa, un tad - buus jau labi? PN  :: 
otrs veel lielaaks aaksts. nespeej nedeeljas laikaa sanjemties un noskaidrot, kas ir mikro un makrodinamika, peec wiki linka aizmeshanas pat nesaprot, kas ir interference.
kur ir mana kljuda? tur, ka es vispaar komuniceeju ar taadiem kadriem. meegjinu ko skaidrot. tas ir lieki. taadus vnk vajag ignoret. kaa to dara 99% muusu speejiigako vechu [elektronikaa], kur NEZKAPEEC shajaa [un citos LV forumos] NAV.

----------


## LPSR

Atzīstu savu kļūdu. Vajadzēja to visu pateikt "personīgo apvainojumu topikā" Nenoturējos, piegriezās Vadonis. puskoka lēcējs.

----------


## Isegrim

_Sorry_, offtopic - 


> Zini mani vēsture interesē. Šādi Hitlers spiedza, kad juta kad kapzec zogās klāt.


 Tu dzirdēji?! Ja patiesi interesētu, būtu atradis dokumentu, kas to apliecina. Laikam būsi āmurikāņu filmas saskatījies. Bet tā nav vēsture.

----------


## LPSR

Kaspich neņemies, nomierinies. Pierādi sevi, ja vari, bet laikam nevari.Gudri dirst, nav malku cirst

----------


## Serviss

Nedēļas laikā nav iespējams noskaidrot, ka "mikrodinamika",(un, tagad jau, izrādās, arī "makrodinamika") ir bullšits.
Tam ir gadi nepieciešami.
 Toties nedēļas laikā ir iespējams pilnīgi droši noskaidrot, ka tev vajadzētu sāk ēst tabletes pret lielummāniju.
Tā arī ir tava kļūda.
 Peace, spējīgais veci elektronikā.

----------


## LPSR

> _Sorry_, offtopic - Tu dzirdēji?! Ja patiesi interesētu, būtu atradis dokumentu, kas to apliecina. Laikam būsi āmurikāņu filmas saskatījies. Bet tā nav vēsture.


  Hitlers bija Vācijas kanslers. Un viņš noteikti ļoti priecājās, kad juta, ka karš ir zaudēts. Es neesmu krievu vai sabiedroto pusē. Noskaties filmu "Sakāve" viņa ir aizliegta Izraēlā.

----------


## LPSR

Dawnfall tā filma saucās. Tiešām laba.

----------


## Isegrim

Man ir šis DVD plauktā; dažas traģiskas epizodes (ielu batālijas) tur  labi atveidotas. Un nožēlojamas ņirgāšanās neiztrūkst. Bet tā nav vēsture, tas ir kino! Sovjetu laikā bija šāda prakse - man arī pamatskolā mācīja "vēsturi" par (nekad nenotikušu!) Ledus kauju pēc Eizenšteina filmas par Ņevas Aleksandru.

----------


## LPSR

> Man ir šis DVD plauktā; dažas traģiskas epizodes (ielu batālijas) tur  labi atveidotas. Un nožēlojamas ņirgāšanās neiztrūkst. Bet tā nav vēsture, tas ir kino! Sovjetu laikā bija šāda prakse - man arī pamatskolā mācīja "vēsturi" par (nekad nenotikušu!) Ledus kauju pēc Eizenšteina filmas par Ņevas Aleksandru.


  Nu tad piedod. Mans sirmais tēvs ir vēsturnieks, viņš kā bērns atcerās karu. Viņš piedzīvoja to.  Vēstures arhīvā ir grūti vajadzīgo atrast. Maskavā vēl daudz info ir slepena un nepieejama. Viņš jau ir divas grāmatas uzrakstījis, kuras ir izdotas. Viena jau iztulkota angļu valodā. Tūlīt tiks izdota. Nu un man ko tagad darīt. Ticēt Tev Insegrim vai tēvam? Kurš par to stāstija jau 1975 gadā.

----------


## Isegrim

Nu jau galīgs _offtopic_ aizgāja. Iz manas pieredzes - 'tepat',  netā, papilnam visādu publikāciju no visādiem 'ekspertiem',  'pētniekiem', 'zinātniekiem', 'konsultantiem' utml. 'vēsturniekiem'. Pie  'labā toņa' piederas atsauces uz izmantotajiem avotiem - rakstiem,  dokumentiem. Un minētie tiešām neskopojas ar norādēm. Bet - izrādās, viņi  dzen uz riņķi vienas un tās pašas muļķības, atsaucoties pat viens uz  otru. Sameklēt tur patiesību - tas ļoti atgādina Ijona Klusā centienus  izdibināt Entropijas ardrītu izdarības (sepulēšanu). 
Tavs godājamais  sencis noteikti nebija Reihskancelejas bumbu patvertnē '45. gada  pavasarī. Tātad arī viņam jāatsaucas uz konkrētu liecību no kāda, kas  tur šo "spiegšanu" dzirdējis. Bet vēsturnieki - raksta vēsturi tā, kā  tas uzvarētājiem un pastāvošajai varai tobrīd nepieciešams. Mācību  grāmata skolām "Latvijas vēsture" (iesākumā klāt vēl bija tavs _nickname_) manas dzīves laikā pārrakstīta vismaz reizes septiņas.

----------


## LPSR

Tiešām offtopic aizgāja. Filma balstīta uz fīrera privātsekretāres atmiņām. Nu nav īsti kāda onkuļa izdomājums. Bet par šiem jautājumiem mums vajadzētu uz citu forumu doties, tur diskutēt.

----------


## kaspich

> Nedēļas laikā nav iespējams noskaidrot, ka "mikrodinamika",(un, tagad jau, izrādās, arī "makrodinamika") ir bullšits.
> Tam ir gadi nepieciešami.
>  Toties nedēļas laikā ir iespējams pilnīgi droši noskaidrot, ka tev vajadzētu sāk ēst tabletes pret lielummāniju.
> Tā arī ir tava kļūda.
>  Peace, spējīgais veci elektronikā.


 arii shim citaatam ir veerts palikt annaalees. luuk, tas jau ir liimenis. liimenis, kad augstaak vairs nav kur lidot.
zini, kur ir mana kljuuda? tur, ka es meegjinu ko skaidrot/ieskaidrot cilveekam ar '30 gadu pieredzi'. ibo, ir skaidrs [man buutu jaabuut], ka sho 30 gadu laikaa vinjsh ir sasniedzis savas sajeegas griestus. un sasniedzis taadu vecumu, kad, pat, ja neko nerubii, vinja pashlepnums liedz un liegs to atziit. piedevaam, kaa izskataas, cilveeks nav apveltiits ne ar apkjeeriibu, ne domas lidojumu. bet, man ir laba zinja. ir forumi, piemeeram, boot. tur shaada 'izstraade' ar sekojoshu skapii baashanu un meeriishanu 10cm attaalumaa ies uz urra. garanteeju. jo tur augstaakais lidojums ir S90 piikstulju mainja un U101 'paarbuuve' nomainot elektroliitus. un muusu osscar [atvainojos] tur ir nesasniedzams. piebiedrojies. un Tu buusi karalis.

----------


## arnis

Jdat --- neesmu paargaajis taapeec, ka uzskatu, ka aktiivaa josla ir domaata slinjkjiem, kas maak tikai podzinju pagroziit. kad buushu 100% paarliecinaats , ka pasiivo filtru jomaa taalaak nav kur, varbuut arii paarieshu. bet neba tava rieshana te ko maina. 
par to propesoru runaajot --- kaapeec tad pats neizsakies ? ja nav ko teikt, tad klusee. ljoti vienkaarshi. 
Nu ko man dariit, ja cilveeks meera 10cm attaalumaa mezhoniiga izmeera izstarotaaju ? kluseet ? 
man visaa visumaa imponee, ka cilveeks [ serviss ] ko darbojas, taapeec vnk mudinu ielikt kaadus meeriijumus . a tie, kam interesee tas ko esmu sadariijis, kaa jau kaspich parasti to saka -- sen jau to ir noskaidrojushi/ zin ... 
nu, patiik man pamurgoties par audio teemu. un ko ? ja jau tev apnicis, tad bans buus ?? go on ...

----------


## Zigis

> Jdat --- neesmu paargaajis taapeec, ka uzskatu, ka aktiivaa josla ir domaata slinjkjiem, kas maak tikai podzinju pagroziit.


 Man kaut kā liekas, ka vēsturiski pasīvā sistēma ir ir veidota, rēķinoties ar "nabagiem".
Nupat kā bija parādījies stereo, cilvēki knapi pārvarējuši šoka terapiju, ka sava kvalitatīvā un dārgā stiprekļa vietā jāpērk 2 tādi + vēl 2 tumbas.
Tagd viņiem paziņot, ka vajadzētu tomēr 4 stiprekļus iegādāties tādai budžeta sistēmai, labāk tomēr 6 + vēl viena kastīte. Cilvēki, tirgus tobrīd to nesagremotu.
Šobrīd stiprekļu cenas ir nesalīdzināmi demokrātiskākas. Saglabājies pasīvais atavisms, manuprāt, dēļ trim iemesliem:
1. Inerce domāšanā
2. Vieglāk tirgot un štepselēt dažādas tumbas atsevišķi un stiprekļus atsevišķi
3. Tā īsti skaņa reti kuru interesē

Veidojot savu sistēmu tas viss vairs nav aktuāli, lielākoties.

----------


## kaspich

nu, bisku oponeeshu.
pasiivie filtri sanaak [un maksaa] biezhi vien ne leetaak, bet biezhi vien - pat daargaak kaa aktiiva sisteema;
pasiivo filtru gadiijumaa prasiibas pret ampiem ir augstaakas;
pasiivo filtru gadiijumaa savest visu kaartiibaa [afr/faazes/direktivitaati, u.t.t.] ir gana kompliceeti.

un galvenais - tad, kad kaads te runaa par daudzjoslu sisteemu advanceetiibu/iespeejaam, es labpraat iepaziitos ar cilveeku, kursh taadu lieto un shiis iespeejas izmanto. shajaa forumaa [atvainojiet] nezinu nevienu, kursh vaaktu skatuvis ar shaadaam sisteemaam.

p.s. aktiivaas siteemas/es nedomaaju tikai krosi. es domaaju arii salagotas aiztures+faazes, pareizi noformeeta skatuve [augstums, stabilitaate].

----------


## Isegrim

Nē, Zigi! Pasīvie krosoveri tikai izskatās vienkārši. Ja grib uzcept ko  labāku par S-90, filtra izstrāde un optimizācija izmaksās ... nu _dofiga_! Tāda brandža kā Thiel,  savos produktos principā lieto tikai it kā vienkāršākos, 1. kārtas  filtrus, bet tie satur veselu lērumu elementu, kas katram konkrētam  skaļrunim piedzīti ar mērķi - lai dabūtu iespējami līdzenāku z-līkni un  optimālas fāzes pie krosa frekvencēm. Rezultātā trīsjoslu skaļruņu  pārītis mājas stereosistēmai jau maksā krietnus četrciparu skaitļus.  Nopirkt 3-joslu aktīvo krosoveru un kādus jaudas ampus tiešām sanāk lētāk.  Tādā krosoverā realizēt 4. kārtu (24 dB/oct) uz opampiem ir vienkārši,  frekvences pārskaņot tāpat. Fāzi mainīt - tikai par 180° parasti. Šis ir  labs risinājums, ja jāapskaņo ballītes (kādreiz ar to kaitējos). Mājas _audiofiliskais_ piegājiens  parasti ir pasīvie filtri, kaut pastiprinātājam jātiek galā  ar sarežģītāku slodzi un prasības intermodulācijām piekasīgākas. Man gan  ir viena _bi-ampinga_ 'sistēma' mājās; ar aktīvo krosu zemajam galam.  Vidus un augšas - divjoslu pasīvais skaļrunis. Dažkārt kādu  platjoslinieku pamēģinu, bez pīkstuļa. 
Zigi, kad būsi pietiekami izcīnījies ar Beseļiem, Batervortiem, Čebiševiem, Linkviciem-Railijiem utml., sapratīsi, ka apgalvojums 


> pasīvā sistēma ir ir veidota, rēķinoties ar "nabagiem"


  nav pareizs.

----------


## jankus

Par tiem pasīvajiem filtriem, nu nez vai uztaisīt labu pasīvo filtru ir  tik vien kā ielikt attiecīga lieluma droseli vai kondiķi skaļrunim  virknē un/vai attiecīga lieluma droseli, kondiķi pret zemi. Nedomāju, ka savilkt no ībeja trīs pastūžus par daždesmit latiem  gabalā un starp tiem ielikt iekšā kaut kādu profesionālo krossoveru ir  kvalitatīvas sistēmas uzbūvēšana un salāgošana. Labs filtrs var izdarīt  daudz ko vairāk par skaņas krosēšanu pie tik un tik Hz par 6,12,18 vai  24 dB uz oktāvu. Kā jau iepriekš teica, uztaisīt labu filtru ir arī  salāgot skaļruņu fāzējumu, arī nepieciešamības gadījumā uztaisīt  skaļruņu ekvalaizāciju un pat skaļruņu Z līknes korekciju. Nez vai to  visu var izdarīt parasts aktīvais krossovers. Nu, ja pieredze ar  akustiskajām sistēmām ir 30 gadi, tad tas varbūt liekas elementāri, bet  man pašam šķiet, lai sasniegtu laba līmeņa zināšanas šajā jomā, ir ko  rakt visu mūžu. Cerams, man nav taisnība.  :: 
Nu par to, ka uztaisīt  pasīvās tumbas ir daudz lētāk un, ka mūsdienās laba skaņa reti kuru  interesē- par tām izmaksām varētu piekrist un nepiekrist- kā uz to  apskatās. Apskatieties, piemēram, kādu Troelsa Gravesena projektu un  paskaitiet cik sanākt savākt kādas tumbas no viņa rekomendētajām  komponentēm. Es tā vienu reizi parēķināju- skaļruņi konkrētajam  projektam sanāca ap 250LVL, kondensatori un droseles pāri 500LVL.
Kas  attiecas uz izmaksām, ja ar labu kvalitāti nav domāti par daždesmit  latiem ņemtie stiprekļi, bet gan kvalitatīvi stiprekļi, tad izmaksu ziņā  arī es to nesagremotu. Nu, piemēram, ja neskaita kaut kādu MBL  stiprekli, stiprekļi par priekš manis teorētiski paceļamām cenām viens  no pēdējajiem, ko man sanācis klausīties, ir dabonams par 1.2k EUR,  pirms tam man piedāvāja monoblokus par 1.1K LVL gabalā, cits čoms man  skaidroja, ka viena laba lampu pastiprinātāja izmaksas sākās no 2K LVL.   Vai te ir daudzi, kas varētu sagremot 6 x 1.1K LVL un vai tas ir  vajadzīgs, ja par daudz lētāku naudu var uztaisīt tumbas, kurās salikt  Silver vai kādu tur foil kondensatorus? Vai trīs pastiprinātāji par 300  latiem triampingā ar pasīvo krossoveru skanēs labāk kā viens  pastiprinātājs par 1K ar pasīvajām tumbām? Man personīgi ideja taisīt  biampingu starp basu un midu/augšām, it sevišķi, ja tiek krosēti zem  300Hz, liekas atbalstāma, bet ideja likt midrange un pīkstuli katru pie  sava pastiprinātāja caur aktīvo krossoveru, diemžēl, nav saprotama, it  sevišķi no price/performance viedokļa, imho. 

Kas attiecas uz  subj., projekts pats par sevi ļoti simpatizē un gribētu tomēr redzēt  sīku izklāstu kas un kā tika taisīts, kā arī beidzot ieraudzīt kaut  kādus mērījumus. Par tādu iespēju būtu ļoti pateicīgs.
Kas attiecas  uz mērījumiem, jāsaka, ka mani gan nedaudz izbrīnīja aftora pieeja. Pats  par audio lietām interesējos kādus pāris gadus tikai hobija līmenī,  papildus algotajam darbam, papildus darbībai savā SIA, papildus mājas  darbiem, ģimenes pienākumiem, citiem hobijiem un sportiskajām  aktivitātēm, taču, kas attiecas uz tumbu prodžektiem, tad pirmais ar ko  sāku- cenšos nomērīt AFR. Kad uztaisītu vienu gabalu, pirmais ko sāktu,  uzstieptu augšā un nomērītu AFR, lai saprastu, vai otru vispār ir vērts  taisīt.
Kas attiecas uz mērīšanu skapī, jāsāk domāt, nez cik liels  tad ir tas skapis un vai līst skapī ir nepieciešams. Ja ir kaut neliela  pieredze audio jomā, un pie tam, kā bija šajā gadījumā, interesējošais  AFR ir sākot no 250Hz uz augšu, nomērīt to istabā nevajadzētu būt  problēmām ar diezgan ticamiem rezultātiem, mainot AS novietojumu istabā  attiecībā pret grīdu un sienām. Nu un nez kādā veidā skapī var nomērīt  skaļruņu AFR, piemēram, 30 vai 60 grādu leņķī?
Tā kā te jau ļauži  sāka strīdēties, kurš ko vairāk sajēdzot no audio lietām, gribēju  pajautāt, vai kāds nevarētu pāris vārdos pastāstīt

----------


## jankus

Njā, kamēr es te lēnā garā dzejoju savu sacerējumu, Isegrims līdzīgu domu jau bija pateicis daudz īsāk, skaidrāk un kodolīgāk.  ::

----------


## jankus

Vai varētu būt tā, ka ir ierobežots viena posta garums?
Iepriekšpēdējajā postā biju gribējis pajautāt:
Tā kā te jau ļauži sāka strīdēties, kurš ko vairāk sajēdzot no audio lietām, gribēju pajautāt, vai kāds nevarētu pāris vārdos pastāstīt kādā veidā var kompī uz bildes dabūt skaļruņa Z līkni (neskaitot Voltmetru, rezistoru un XLS tabulas veidošanu) un, ja iespējams, arī fāzējuma līkni (ir arī tādas redzētas)? Kurš man palīdzēs šajā jautājumā, manās acīs būs krutākais džeks forumā!  :: 
Pārmetumi, ka Kaspich ir teorētiķis un neko nav varējis uztaisīt, imho, gan ir nevietā. Vai nu kas, bet ne jau nevarēšanu pašam kaut ko uztaisīt. Pirms laiciņa, piemēram, viņa lampu overdrive prodžekts, pavisam nesen arī super duper advancēts PSU, arī EQpos liekas ļooti interesants.

Laimīgu visiem jauno gadu!  ::

----------


## ddff

Z liiknes uznjemshanai visvienkaarshaakais variants ir aareejaa skanju karte  ar 2 ieejaam, 100 omu rezistors un ARTA softa gabals LIMP (bezmaksas)- neljauj saglabaat, bet screen print un pat laikam ascii eksports ir.  

ddff, nav kruts, bet Z pa laikam meera

----------


## ddff

Runaajot par pasiivajiem un aktiivajiem joslu filtriem- tas ir kaa saliidzinaat fuksiiti ar Husquarna. Maajas risinaajumiem, kur nelielas jaudas un nepiecieshama totaala vienkaarshiiba uzstaadiishanaa, parasti izveelas pasiivo filtru risinaajumu. Tas arii ir stipri leetask, kaa 2 vai 3 pastiprinastaaji, DSP un komutaacija.

PRO audio vairumaa gadiijumu lieto tikai aktiivo daliijumu, jo pasiivs filtrs pie taam jaudaam ir vienkaarshi daarga apkure, taapat vairumaa gadiijumu tiek lietoti filtru tipi, kas pasiivaa izpildiijumaa vareetu nesatilpt akustiskajaa sisteemaa, aiztures liinijas, ko pasiivi nevar realizeet, un individuaali limiteri katrai joslai. 

ddff

----------


## arnis

> Saglabājies pasīvais atavisms, manuprāt, dēļ trim iemesliem:
> 1. Inerce domāšanā
> 2. Vieglāk tirgot un štepselēt dažādas tumbas atsevišķi un stiprekļus atsevišķi
> 3. Tā īsti skaņa reti kuru interesē
> Veidojot savu sistēmu tas viss vairs nav aktuāli, lielākoties.


 Starpiiba tikai taada, ka mani interesee taas lietas izkost. Paariet uz aktiivu sisteemu es vareeshu jebkuraa briidii ,un lietot atsevishkji joslaam gan aiztures, gan limiterus, gan daudz ko citu...  [ un vecumdienaas aiz neko dariit, pagroziit podzinjas shurpu turpu. ] 

DDFF kaa parasti savaa elementaa.  ::   Tikai ---> malka sanaak daarga, ja lieto leetu, zemas efektivitaates apkures katlu :P

----------


## kaspich

> Pārmetumi, ka Kaspich ir teorētiķis un neko nav varējis uztaisīt, imho, gan ir nevietā. Vai nu kas, bet ne jau nevarēšanu pašam kaut ko uztaisīt. Pirms laiciņa, piemēram, viņa lampu overdrive prodžekts, pavisam nesen arī super duper advancēts PSU, arī EQpos liekas ļooti interesants.
> 
> Laimīgu visiem jauno gadu!


 ja kaadu intereseetu mana darboshanaas, sen buutu noskaidrojis. man  neskjiet jeedzigi/korekti likt sheit kaut ko no taa, ko profesionaali  esmu izstraadajis - te tomeer ir amatieru formums. jo, atvainojos, bet tas limenis ir.. nu, kaa to  teikt. iz seerijas 'to noteikti nav taisiijis kaspich, jo vinjsh to  nevar uztaisiit'. jeb, kaa RU viens industrijas autoritaate teica: jesli  vi skazhete, cto eto vi sami sotvorilji, ja srazu uidu. uz ko atbildeeju  - da, mozhete uhoditj.
es negribu teikt, ka esmu gjeenijs. vnk  profeionaals izstraades elektronikjis. LV ir chupinja taadu. no tiem ko  zinu, sheit nav neviens. laikam, vinjiem shejiens limenis nav  interesants. arii man nav [ja runa tieshi par videejo limeni, jo ar tiem, kas tieshaam rubii fisku, varu sazinaaties personiigi, un to arii daru. un viens no shiem regulaari ir Arnis, kursh kapaa NOPIETAA liimenii], bet nu.. ciinos, lai, varbuut, kadam kas  pieliptu. servisa kungam nepielipa. jensijam nepielipa. daudziem  nepielipa. ko dariit..

p.s. par Z meeriishanu - ir softinjsh + tooliitis [hardware], kas ar kaartu maksaa 30 Euro, taisa grafikus [Z meera, Fo nosaka, u.c.], MA Juriz paardod, ja nekljudos;
p.p.s. PCU projekts turpinaas, atnaaca kastes driiz buus 2. un naakoshaas daljas. shobriid ir saakts viens [ar kaartu] sarezgjiitaaks proejkts, bet
a) komerciaala izstraade
b) diez vai ir veerts likt, jo sarezgjitiba taada, ka kopaa buus kaadas 100..200+ OPampi, kvadratuurmodulatori, u.c. briinumi..

----------

